

Accidentally Turing Complete (2013) - morgante
http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/accidentally_turing_complete.html?

======
ericfontaine
nice. they forgot to mention Excel.
[http://www.felienne.com/archives/2974](http://www.felienne.com/archives/2974)

